# PSA: Dorico 4 upgrade pricing from 3.0 vs 3.5



## funnybear (Jan 2, 2022)

Daniel from the Dorico team has posted some details about the upcoming Dorico 4 upgrade pricing differences from 3.5 vs earlier versions (encouraging people still on 3.0 to upgrade to 3.5 now to be able to minimise the overall upgrade price to 4.0):









PSA: Minimising the cost of updating to Dorico Pro 4 from Dorico Pro 3.x


Just a quick public service announcement here, especially for users running Dorico Pro 3 but who did not update to Dorico Pro 3.5. Dorico Pro 4 is going to be released early this year, and when it arrives, there will be two different prices for users of previous versions of Dorico to update to...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 2, 2022)

Even more interesting is that the new Dorico 4 will have the new replacement licensing scheme for e-licenser unveiled at last......


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't they have a grace period like with Cubase for Dorico? I didn't activate my 3,5 license because of that.


----------



## Magek_Studio (Jan 2, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Don't they have a grace period like with Cubase for Dorico? I didn't activate my 3,5 license because of that.


_"If you buy and activate your Dorico Pro 3.5 update now, you will receive a free update to Dorico Pro 4 when it is released"...._

From what I understand yes. If you register your copy of 3.5 now, when Dorico 4 is released, you will get it for free.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 2, 2022)

Magek_Studio said:


> _"If you buy and activate your Dorico Pro 3.5 update now, you will receive a free update to Dorico Pro 4 when it is released"...._
> 
> From what I understand yes. If you register your copy of 3.5 now, when Dorico 4 is released, you will get it for free.


Ah thank you. Good to know.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 3, 2022)

From what I gather, if you upgraded to 3.5 when it came out, you'll be paying twice as much to upgrade to 4.0 as those who are still on 3.0 ( the special discount/deal only applies to those still on 3.0 ).









Steinberg "PSA": Limited time discounted price for Dorico 4 upgrade path - Scoring Notes


We provide a helpful analysis for the smart shopper in light of Steinberg's "PSA" about the pricing for the forthcoming Dorico 4 release.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------



## odod (Jan 3, 2022)

joebaggan said:


> From what I gather, if you upgraded to 3.5 when it came out, you'll be paying twice as much to upgrade to 4.0 as those who are still on 3.0 ( the special discount/deal only applies to those still on 3.0 ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly my rant to Steinberg .. i own 3.5, i am not going to pay full price for 4.0, they need to compensate this


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 3, 2022)

Huge Dorico fan here and I cannot wait to see what Version 4 includes.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 3, 2022)

joebaggan said:


> From what I gather, if you upgraded to 3.5 when it came out, you'll be paying twice as much to upgrade to 4.0 as those who are still on 3.0 ( the special discount/deal only applies to those still on 3.0 ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I read that article and it's all assumption ("Let's say this and let's assume that). What the Steinberg rep said is 3.5 owners pay a lower price: "Users who have the most recent version, Dorico Pro 3.5, will pay one (lower) price, and users of all previous versions – Dorico Pro 3.0, 2.0, and Dorico 1.0 – will pay another (higher) price."

Now, regarding those who bought 3.5 and sat on it, that should work, but they haven't gotten to use 3.5 so that's fine... a bonus for the "sacrifice", lol.

I think it'll all come out in the wash. Hopefully. Maybe.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 4, 2022)

odod said:


> this is exactly my rant to Steinberg .. i own 3.5, i am not going to pay full price for 4.0, they need to compensate this


Right, I upgraded from 3.0 to 3.5 when it came out and paid $100 for it. It sounds like I'd have to pay $100 again to upgrade to 4.0. But if I stayed on 3.0 all along, I'd only have to pay $59.99 to get to 4.0! I might as well wait until 5.0 if they're going to keep rewarding those who don't upgrade.


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2022)

joebaggan said:


> Right, I upgraded from 3.0 to 3.5 when it came out and paid $100 for it. It sounds like I'd have to pay $100 again to upgrade to 4.0. But if I stayed on 3.0 all along, I'd only have to pay $59.99 to get to 4.0! I might as well wait until 5.0 if they're going to keep rewarding those who don't upgrade.


But you used all the new features of 3.5 since you upgraded which people who stayed on 3.0 didn't get to use? 
According to Daniel there will not be any paid x.5 versions any more in the future.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 4, 2022)

Robin said:


> But you used all the new features of 3.5 since you upgraded which people who stayed on 3.0 didn't get to use?


Huh? So 3.0 users only pay $59 to use $200 worth of new features to get to 4.0? That doesn't make sense. So much for being a loyal customer and supporting Dorico by promptly upgrading at each release!


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2022)

Imho it's not about having access to the new features but the time frame that you got to use them. You paid the upgrade price for 3.5 so you could use the new features in your work for the past year or whatever timeframe as opposed to users who can use the "3.5" features plus new ones only from now on. There is a lengthy discussion with Daniel explaining the reasoning over here.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 4, 2022)

Robin said:


> Imho it's not about having access to the new features but the time frame that you got to use them. You paid the upgrade price for 3.5 so you could use the new features in your work for the past year or whatever timeframe as opposed to users who can use the "3.5" features plus new ones only from now on. There is a lengthy discussion with Daniel explaining the reasoning over here.


IMO, you should be paying for features regardless of time frame. But anyway, It looks like Daniel closed that thread, basically shutting down some pretty valid points from existing 3.5 users I'd say.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 4, 2022)

Robin said:


> But you used all the new features of 3.5 since you upgraded which people who stayed on 3.0 didn't get to use?
> According to Daniel there will not be any paid x.5 versions any more in the future.


Thank Goodness. I didn't love that...


----------



## Daryl (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm not sure what everyone is complaining about. The price rises are all tiny, in the scheme of things.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 4, 2022)

It's worth noting that I don't think Daniel sets the prices. He's the lead developer and seems like he was just giving people a heads up because it was the right thing to do.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 4, 2022)

One thing I like about this forum is that you get some independent and objective opinions about products. That Dorico forum is dominated by a handful of fanboys who spend all day on there trying to dismiss valid criticism.


----------



## odod (Jan 4, 2022)

joebaggan said:


> One thing I like about this forum is that you get some independent and objective opinions about products. That Dorico forum is dominated by a handful of fanboys who spend all day on there trying to dismiss valid criticism.


so true! ahahaha ..


----------



## jazzbozo (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought the Dorico 3.5 crossgrade at the end of 2020 but haven't opened it yet (only occasional user of Finale). If I wait to authorize until 4 is released, do I automatically get 4 or do I have to authorize it now to get the 4 upgrade for free?


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 5, 2022)

jazzbozo said:


> I bought the Dorico 3.5 crossgrade at the end of 2020 but haven't opened it yet (only occasional user of Finale). If I wait to authorize until 4 is released, do I automatically get 4 or do I have to authorize it now to get the 4 upgrade for free?


Yes: you don't need to wait, in fact. Provided you activate your Dorico 3.5 license on or after 25 August 2021, you will be eligible for a free grace period update to Dorico 4 when it is released.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 6, 2022)

joebaggan said:


> From what I gather, if you upgraded to 3.5 when it came out, you'll be paying twice as much to upgrade to 4.0 as those who are still on 3.0 ( the special discount/deal only applies to those still on 3.0 ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also benefited from 3.5 since you upgraded. Or at least could have. Quid pro quo.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 6, 2022)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> You also benefited from 3.5 since you upgraded. Or at least could have. Quid pro quo.


Actually, those who are really benefit are those who are still on 3.0 and can now get 3.5 and 4.0 features at 1/3 the price of those who upgraded to 3.5 when it came out. That's a lot of features for 60 bucks, quite a deal if you're in that boat, otherwise the pattern has been $100 for each .5 upgrade.


----------



## hsindermann (Jan 7, 2022)

Hmmm... they've announced a video premiere on youtube for January 12th. I'd guess that's either the release date of v4, or at least them announcing the real release date.


----------

